# QAD ultra rest HDX



## Toxo-Philite (Nov 17, 2015)

I concur!


----------



## pinkman (Feb 3, 2016)

Agreed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chiefbkt5 (Nov 7, 2014)

I agree! Have it on all my bows!


----------



## magua123 (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes Sir!!!! The best


----------



## Monkeykingz (Nov 18, 2016)

i know, i have them.. so guud


----------



## Therise (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats what Im getting


----------



## COMA44 (Feb 9, 2016)

I have one on my Bowtech. I like it very much. Have not hunted with it yet that will be this fall.


----------



## IndyFace (Oct 22, 2019)

Im with you on this! I've been using mine for 4 years and mad that I didn't switch sooner!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

Love mine , i believe I've had it for three years [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## scubarcher (Jan 31, 2020)

Same, won’t go back to the whisper biscuit


----------



## Farmtrapper (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking to upgrade from my whisker biscuit. It works, but i’m tired of getting teased.


----------



## justfishin (Mar 2, 2020)

good to hear just bought one


----------



## SPM136 (Mar 7, 2020)

Trying to decide between QAD ultra rest HDX and the HHA Virtus. Seems like everyone really likes the ultra rest.


----------



## Starlab (May 15, 2017)

I've upgraded and love them, have two. I tease my friends about wb, but they do work. Pete Shepley uses wb, see one of his elephant hunts on youtube.


----------



## psolf (Apr 20, 2020)

I agree. Mine was easy to set up and the timing cord was as simple as drawing back a few times with minimal adjustments. QAD all the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UMskilledtrades (May 22, 2020)

Love my qad. Can’t imagine going away from them. Zero issues. Just bought a new rig a couple weeks ago and came from a 9 year old hoyt maxxis with an ultrarest that performed flawlessly the whole time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse_b_33 (May 12, 2020)

PLP said:


> Just wanted to say this was hands down the best rest I've used for hunting..Does everything as advertised and quiet.Highly recommend this rest to anyone who is looking for a drop away.


Always wanted to get a QAD, but had to skimp an get an NAP Apache 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

100% agree


----------



## bigtommy74 (Mar 18, 2019)

100% agree


----------



## gibson89 (Oct 3, 2020)

I've only ever shot a whisker biscuit, just bought a hdx off here this morning for my new set up. Excited to try it out


----------



## Raising Hunters (Sep 29, 2020)

Cant wait to try out the one I have ordered!


----------



## Ruben 1969 (Feb 10, 2017)

All I ever use.


----------



## Ecpirates96 (Oct 8, 2020)

There is a reason that many of the manufacturers have slapped their name on this rest. They are the best available and most likely the number one selling rest on the market. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## whitea87 (Nov 29, 2020)

I love my qad. Cant beat it for the price.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## garrynwood7 (Dec 14, 2014)

100 percent agree, gives the arrow such a true flight

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ekul73 (Apr 4, 2017)

Shot them on everything i've had and totally agree, oddly enough going to try out a hamskea on my next build but will surely swap it out to a qad, cause thats where I end up every bow I build.


----------



## Bosq12824 (Dec 13, 2020)

PLP said:


> Just wanted to say this was hands down the best rest I've used for hunting..Does everything as advertised and quiet.Highly recommend this rest to anyone who is looking for a drop away.


YESS!!! Got mine about a month ago after shooting a whisker biscuit forever. I love it


----------



## Kbhillhunter (Feb 11, 2021)

Same here, has been flawless for two years for me so far. I did have to swap out the rest felt but that's to be expected.


----------



## toddskill (Jul 25, 2012)

agreed, definitely the best rest I've used.


----------



## JLH94 (Oct 4, 2021)

Do any of you have issues with the drop away rest hitting your riser? Wondering if I should tape mine up since it smacks the riser pretty good.


----------



## ccbutler3 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great rest. Hamskea is more user friendly but pricey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BamaAl23 (Oct 17, 2021)

Farmtrapper said:


> Looking to upgrade from my whisker biscuit. It works, but i’m tired of getting teased.


My “new” bow has this drop away and it’s been great. No more whisker biscuit so now I’m a “real” hunter in my group


----------



## David D. 75 (Aug 31, 2016)

PLP said:


> Just wanted to say this was hands down the best rest I've used for hunting..Does everything as advertised and quiet.Highly recommend this rest to anyone who is looking for a drop away.


Absolutely love mine. Tried a ripcord and I'm not a huge fan. JMO


----------



## Keoke526 (Nov 2, 2021)

Just did the upgrade this year and color matched red as well.


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

Great to hear!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridger1 (Dec 6, 2018)

What are the benefits over the biscuit? All I've ever had

Sent from my SM-G991W using Tapatalk


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

A biscuit is a very good rest that will is a no brainer.....I think you know how simple it is. But, it still requires you to tune it for the arrow/bow. More drag and will rip up fletchings...what has been your experience. The HDX holds the arrow in the ready to shoot position also but when the arrow is released it gets out of the way....drops out of the way for a clean shot without any contact with the launcher so long as it is tuned/setup properly. It is backed by a lifetime warranty for the internal mechanisms and customer service is second to none.


----------



## West B. (4 mo ago)

I've had one on my last two bows and never had a problem. It always works and it's quiet. No complaints!


----------



## Woodsman48 (5 mo ago)

Thats good to know, cause im shopping for a bow as we speak and ill go with a Qad rest. Read lots of good reviews about them.


----------

